# new to amp building



## tbaillie (Sep 17, 2009)

hey, im wondering if there are simple amp kits, with schematics, that can get my feet wet.
im into dinosaur jr-esque sounds right now, so maybe a marshall plexi clone?
or maybe some old fender combos.

i dont want too high of wattage (under 50)
shoot me some suggestions and tips to get me started,
thanks,
tyler


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Did you look at the Trinity amps site? They are Canadian (in Toronto)

Welcome to Trinity Amps

Cheers

Dave


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I built AX84.com - The Cooperative Tube Guitar Amp Project last summer. It's only 5 watts. If you're ever passing through Calgary send me a message and you can come check it out. Going to their website to get that link now has me looking at some of the other schematics on there.


----------



## tbaillie (Sep 17, 2009)

yeah i seen trinity, and weber.
im interested in both.
but from what i hear weber has no schematics and are more advanced.
i seen trinity has a plexi clone, and a 18 watt marshall as well.
would these be easy to build, and come with schematics and a layout?

thanks,
tyler


----------



## DavidP (Mar 7, 2006)

I strongly recommend Trinity -- I built the 18w kit a few years ago, and Stephen provides an excellent manual as well as Q&A support. I've built Weber as well, but wouldn't advise it for a first build, given all you have to work with is a layout and schematic..


----------



## jimsz (Apr 17, 2009)

tbaillie said:


> yeah i seen trinity, and weber.
> im interested in both.
> but from what i hear weber has no schematics and are more advanced.
> i seen trinity has a plexi clone, and a 18 watt marshall as well.
> ...


Yes, Weber offers schematics and layouts, they are on their websites on each and every kit they sell. What Weber does not offer are step by step instructions. They have simple kits and advanced kits, they even have a rating scale based on the complexity of the build. I built a Weber SuperReverb Tweed head and it oozes tone. Good luck with your choice and your build.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

i've never built one...but i've been looking at Ceriatone...their kits come with whatever you want...

CeriaTone.Com - DIY Guitar Tube Amp


----------



## Emohawk (Feb 3, 2006)

Many thumbs up for Trinity also. I recently finished my 6th Trinity build. Every kit they have is excellent & the support & documentation is second to none. they're almost "paint by numbers" kits, and the results are stellar.

I've also built 2 Weber kits. The first - a BF Deluxe Reverb clone (the 6A20) is a very nice amp. I did upgrade a few components - pots, signal caps, pilot light assembly, IEC socket - and I tweaked a couple of things in the design to lower the noise floor a bit. I've very pleased with it. The second is their Java kit (based loosely on a Trainwreck Express with a lot of modifications), and that one is still a work in progress (been giving me some grief).

Overall I would say the Weber kits, although good, do not have the refinement of the more expensive kits (like Trinity for example). It takes some massaging & tweaking to get things together. But, for the money, it's a good deal.

I am currently working on my first Ceriatone build - the new "Stray Cat". Just started it today so no comments yet (but no complaints so far). I had used some of Nik's components for a 2204 build a couple of years ago and was very pleased. The parts are generally top notch - Alpha pots, Mallory 150 caps, thick & solid boards, big heavy iron, etc. He's great to deal with to boot.

If you find something you want to try just take your time, read the documentation thoroughly, double & triple check everything as you go, have some fun, and most importantly STAY SAFE! You've probably heard this a thousand times, but the voltages in a tube amp can kill you. In the end you get the gratification of playing through a killer amp that you built yourself. Nothing's cooler than that!


----------

